# [ WTS ] Coated Cable. Must Clear Out by This Weekend or It's Going into the Trash!



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Red. Loos 270lb 7X7 SS Nylon Coated. 3/64" cable coated to 1/16" OD. 250ft. QTY = 4.

Sand. Loos 270lb 7X7 SS Nylon Coated. 3/64" cable coated to 1/16" OD. 100ft. QTY = 4.

Black. Loos 920lb 7X7 SS Nylon Coated. 3/32" cable coated to 1/8" OD. 25ft. QTY = 6.

Black. Loos 920lb 7X7 Galvanized Nylon Coated. 3/32" cable coated to 1/8" OD. 50ft. QTY = 3.


Selling as one lot. 1700ft of cable.

Paid over $100 shipped originally, but will consider any reasonable offer.

If no one offers by this weekend it's all going in the trash! Pics upon request.


-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thread closed due to lack of interest.

Posting locally.

-Mike


----------

